# pulling off my anchor?



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

When I draw back, I center my scope inside my peep. Sometimes when I start pulling on my release (for back tension), i pull my peep out of line with my scope. Seems like I pull my peep downward.. makes me lose sight of the top part of the scope, and see open space below my scope... and I shoot high. I don't feel myself pulling off my anchor, but I guess I am slightly. Anybody else do this?


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Raise your back elbow at anchor


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Three thing come to mind when I read your question:

One is that your hand-to-face anchor isn't solid. 

Two is that your peep may not be at the right height for you. Have to get the anchor worked out before you can get this set properly.

Three is that there should be no "start pulling". The same muscles that you use to complete your draw and hold at full draw should be the same muscles that you use to manipulate your release. Don't relax your back muscles when you get past the let-off. Keep them engaged & when you begin aiming, be patient to let them subconsciously pull through. If this isn't working for you, you may not be using the right muscles for back tension.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive started using a more solid anchor to try to fix this problem. I'm doing better, but I still tend to pull my peep/scope out of line every now and then... especially when Im nervous or not thinking about holding tight. I shoot a hinge release with a clicker, so there is some movement and pulling pressure associated with this release, probably more than a thumb trigger. I'm thinking that when my hand is rotating/pulling, it causes me to pull my anchor off. Anybody else have this problem with a hinge? Or does it have nothing to do with the release??


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Aread has touched on three very good possibilities. 
I would think that if you're pulling your scope out of line, you have to be intruducing torque somewhere. 
This torque could be coming from your grip, a draw length that's too long or muscles being engaged at full draw that should have remained relaxed.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll shoot more and try to pinpoint where the torque is coming from. I can rule out draw length being too long. I shoot a draw that's over an inch shorter than my measured draw length because I like the short feel. I let you know if when I figure something out


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

you just told yourself..ur too bunched up.i had the same problem.it wouldnt happen all the time.i found i was torquin the bow and pushin too hard .try lengthening it back out a lil and see if it dont work better.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

jasonposs said:


> you just told yourself..ur too bunched up.i had the same problem.it wouldnt happen all the time.i found i was torquin the bow and pushin too hard .try lengthening it back out a lil and see if it dont work better.


That is a possibility. If you're too short, you may be pulling into the wall too much.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

buckshot087 said:


> I'll shoot more and try to pinpoint where the torque is coming from. I can rule out draw length being too long. I shoot a draw that's over an inch shorter than my measured draw length because I like the short feel. I let you know if when I figure something out


This may be the problem, as it was for me. I was having the same problem, and I finally realized that I had went too short with my draw length. Fixed the problem right up!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> I'll shoot more and try to pinpoint where the torque is coming from. I can rule out draw length being too long. I shoot a draw that's over an inch shorter than my measured draw length because I like the short feel. I let you know if when I figure something out


As the others posted, that can be a bad a problem as a DL that's too long. 

Executing a shot with back tension is a balance of forces and angles. I used to shoot with a shorter DL and also had the problem with my sight jumping around when the pressure increased. For me the short DL resulted in bow hand tension, poor alignment, poor follow through & weak anchor. All that had the sight jumping off the X just an instant before release. 

First I got my DL & alignment straightened out. An increase of about 3/4" & raising my draw arm elbow a little got my draw arm aligned with the arrow. A video camera was invaluable in this step. Getting my DL right allowed me to use my back to pull through the shot with very little little added pressure on my bow hand. And because I'm using the same muscles to hold the bow at full draw as I do to pull through, I can keep my pin on the X. There is a great thread in the General Discussion forum on how several top pro's manipulate their releases. They explain it better than I can.

Then I hit the blank bale to work on bow hand relaxation. I try to shoot a good shot overall, but concentrate on what my bow hand is doing. 

Part of this is to learn subconscious release manipulation. To do it and keep your pin on the X, you have to learn patience at full draw. Someone once posted the phrase "admire your sight picture". 

This is still a work in progress for me, but once I got my DL right, I'm seeing some great progress.

Allen


----------

